# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Giải tán vài thứ .....|||

## ducduy9104

1. Xong
2. Xong
3. Xong
4. Xong
5. Xong
6. Xong


Ko bao ship.

----------


## Diyodira

Mình đặt hàng mục 2 nha, driver và step 5 pha nhé.
Cho số tk để chuyển tiền, thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mình đặt hàng mục 2 nha, driver và step 5 pha nhé.
> Cho số tk để chuyển tiền, thanks.


Xác nhận cục gạch.

----------


## viet tran

> Xác nhận cục gạch.


nếu mục 2 vỡ gạch thì em lấy nha bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Xác nhận cục gạch.


Alô để qua lấy hàng mà khg thấy nghe máy. 2 cuộc gọi nhỡ. Sms địa chỉ nhé. Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Alô để qua lấy hàng mà khg thấy nghe máy. 2 cuộc gọi nhỡ. Sms địa chỉ nhé. Thanks.


Đã sms địa chỉ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Update:

MS7 : Xong

----------


## cty686

Định lấy Tấm nhôm nhưng chiều cao hơi cao, 150 thì đẹp.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác cty686 thôi không lấy nữa nên bác nào cần nhanh tay nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

MS7 đã xong!

----------


## toanho

> MS7 đã xong!


Nhớ gửi giúp anh trước 8h nhé. Thanks em

----------


## toanho

> MS7 đã xong!


Nhớ gửi giúp anh trước 8h nhé. Thanks em

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận tấm nhôm rồi nha em . Đẹp nong nanh luôn

----------


## ducduy9104

Fix giá cho mấy món sau:
Số 3 còn 200k.
Số 5 còn 500k. (Hàng siêu mới chưa sử dụng, độ phân giải siêu cao. Encoder 5000 xung, bộ nội suy x10, ra ABZ)
Số 6 còn 250k.

Tks.

----------


## ducduy9104

Update:

7. Xong.








Các bác tham khảo thêm về thông số và cách lắp ráp Crossed Roller Guides ở link sau:
http://www.uniontool.com/cgi-bin/pdf...ollerguide.pdf

Tks đã xem.

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em lấy cặp Union Tool G9A600 đó nhé.

----------


## Letungquang

Có 2 cặp thì em lấy 1 cặp nha bác chủ

----------


## itanium7000

Hehe, bác ducduy9104 gửi cho em cả bộ sưu tập luôn.

*Cross roller guide*



P/S: Cặp to nhất, dài nhất, đẹp nhất lại quên mang ra show.

----------


## ducduy9104

Update:

8. 3 con DC servo sanyo, hàng chưng tủ sưu tầm. Từ trái qua phải 60W, 80W, 110W. 
60W: Enc 500xung, có tachometer.
80W: Enc 1024xung (có thể tháo rời enc)
110W: Enc 1000xung.
Kích thước mặt bích giống nhau, tất cả enc đều là loại ABZ. Đã test ok.
Đồng giá 400k/1 . Mua hết giá 1tr.









Ko bao ship, tks.

----------

